# Blue eyed leucistic



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

I have heard of many ways of producing these can anybody tell me the success rate in each of these pairings:

Lesser Platinum X Lesser Platinum

Lesser Platinum X Mojave

Mojave X Mojave

thanks in advance, 

Ryan


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

25% chance per egg.


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

On all three combinations,

P.s. How is that VPI book you got for christmas is it worth investing in?

thanks,


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yup, it's a 25% chance per egg for any combination, the exact same as the chances for a "het albino" crossed to "het albino" to make a visual albino.


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

What would be the outcome of a BEL x BEL? would the percentage be the same or higher? Is there a 'leucistic gene' or is it just an anomoly?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Depends on what the BluEL was made up of. 

If you had a Mojave Lesser and bred it to another Mojave Lesser you'd get:

25% Super Mojave ("almost-a-leucistic" with grey head markings)
50% Mojave Lesser (Blue-eyed leucistic)
25% Super Lesser (ALSO Blue-eyed Leucistic).


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Genetics is fun, thanks for the info


----------

